# Animal Plastics



## Shaif (Nov 29, 2016)

After months of looking and learning, I have decided to go with an Animal Plastics T70. This is the largest they make-- 8 x 3 feet. I was concerned about the front only doors, so Ali was able to customize top hinge doors as well. I asked for built in MVB fixtures at each end and built in fluorescents along the top. Is there anything else I'm missing? Things I should customize or fix/add?

Thank you in advance for any ideas. I wish I had the skill to make one myself. Some of the ones on this forum are Off The Hook!


----------



## firewire (Nov 29, 2016)

Definitely update this thread with pics!


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Nov 30, 2016)

What species is this for? Do you need a night heat source too?


----------



## BILBO-03 (Nov 30, 2016)

[nQUOTE="SarahChelonoidis, post: 1416700, member: 60380"]What species is this for? Do you need a night heat source too?[/QUOTE]i think it's for a Greek


----------



## Shaif (Nov 30, 2016)

I will absolutely post pics! But I think my wait will be on the order of 3-4 months.

And yes-- great thought about night time heat, but I have Testudo. They need a night time cool down.


----------



## Shaif (Apr 22, 2017)

Sorry it has taken sooooo long. The enclosure is now here and I'll post the pics I promised.

A few thoughts on the process:
My order took a very, very long time to be made from Animal Plastics. I did order the biggest enclosure they make; T70; 96x36x24. It took 6 months to arrive. Ali and her husband were able to make me some stellar fixtures to hang my lights. I've enclosed a pic of the roof of the enclosure. It's sleek.

We had some setbacks in construction and some issues with broken glass doors, but with each issue, Ali (co-owner of Animal Plastics) was incredibly kind and responsive. Total for the enclosure with shipping to PA was $936.

I took the invaluable advice of Mark84 regarding lighting. I have 12%uvb fluorescents running along the back of enclosure and a double T5 HO fluorescent across the front. Two basking domes with 60watt floods centered on each side. Lights were from Todd Goode at Light Your Reptiles. One note-- most of these lights are not meant to be attached from above. It takes a bit of effort to make them top mountable. Total for lighting was $416.

The stand I got is actually a riser that we found online at a school supply store. Cost was $350. You probably don't need this or can find something better. Of course, I thought it was ugly, so I had to buy a $250 custom cloth to cover it (also unnecessary and silly in retrospect).

I'm still making fine adjustments for temps, but humidity is amazing, and I'm very happy so far!

Here are the pics of my husband and kids assembling the enclosure. 

The last pic is of the top of the enclosure. The uvb fluorescents snap on at the back, and were not attached yet.

Cheers,
Shaifali


----------



## Greta16 (Apr 22, 2017)

Shaif said:


> Sorry it has taken sooooo long. The enclosure is now here and I'll post the pics I promised.
> 
> A few thoughts on the process:
> My order took a very, very long time to be made from Animal Plastics. I did order the biggest enclosure they make; T70; 96x36x24. It took 6 months to arrive. Ali and her husband were able to make me some stellar fixtures to hang my lights. I've enclosed a pic of the roof of the enclosure. It's sleek.
> ...


Wow, what a set-up!


----------



## Shaif (Apr 22, 2017)

Greta16 said:


> Wow, what a set-up!




Thank you. All the important stuff was from helpful forum members. I take no credit.


----------



## FLGirl41 (May 6, 2017)

That's a great setup! I ordered a smaller size (6x3 footprint) from AP and hope it will be done this month. I'd love to see more photos and know what you think of the enclosure as it settles in.


----------



## Markw84 (May 6, 2017)

Shaifali

It really looks great, and should be a wonderful home for your tortoise.

I see the fluorescents are in an apparently custom mount on the top. They appear to have a plastic diffuser covering the bulbs. Is that correct? If so, that could block all the UVB from the tubes. Was that considered by Animal Plastics when they made that for you? Looks really nice, but most plastics will not pass UVA/B unless a very specific type is used.

Since there was a problem with breakage, I see you went with glass for the doors. From what I see it is sliding doors. Are you happy with the way those work? Do they seem secure and "break-proof" now in place?

How heavy did the unit end up being? It is the exact size I make, but even with 1/4" plywood, 2x2's and the foam insulation sandwich, mine end up being quite a heavy load for 2 guys to move - maybe 200 - 250lbs. Any guess on the weight of yours? Were you and your husband able to move it fairly easily yourselves once assembled?

Thank you for the updated post. Please keep us updated on how it maintains heat and humidity, and your overall appraisal of it's value.

Mark


----------



## a5fung (May 6, 2017)

Great enclosure!! I currently have a AP 2x4 for my yearling cherryhead. I'll move them outside for the warmer months, but during the winter I'm thinking of getting this as one of the options as they get bigger. Thanks for the pics and info!!


----------



## Shaif (May 7, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> Shaifali
> 
> It really looks great, and should be a wonderful home for your tortoise.
> 
> ...




You are absolutely correct, Mark. The diffusers were just for packing. I removed them and now have just the exposed bulbs. I wonder if it's too bright for them-- I've got two 6400 ho t5 bulbs in the fixture. Behind that is a separate fixture with the 12%uvb bulb. The 60 watt flood is the basking light in between the 2 fixtures. The pics don't show the posterior fixture because we hadn't hung it yet.
The entire unit weighs 220lbs. 

Yes, the sliding glass doors were the only option with this size. I do like them. Very solid. No problems installing. Sturdy on the track. We added some handles on them. Much easier to grab hold of.

I added a sticky film on the doors also. Wanted the torts to feel secure.


----------



## Rachael403 (May 7, 2017)

This is awesome. I had no idea you could buy something like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leigti (Jun 27, 2017)

That is a totally wonderful enclosure  I really wish I could afford something like that. 
I had a question about the lighting. I'm going to be making an enclosure with the same general dimensions and I haven't decided what I'm gonna do about lighting it. You have a 12% UVB bulb on each side and then one day light bulb on each side also? I was thinking I might get a double bulb fixture and combine both bulbs together but then maybe they wouldn't have enough light throughout the enclosure. 
Are you happy with your set up now that you've had it for a little bit? Any saying you would have done different? It is a very beautiful set up and I'm sure your tortoises are very happy. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Tom (Jun 27, 2017)

It looks wonderful @Shaif , and thank you for sharing.

I have two questions:
1. What is the measurement from the floor of the enclosure to the bottom lip of the front window? In other words: How many inches of substrate could you use before it began spilling out onto the floor?

2. It looks like you have a plastic liner in there. Was leakage an issue?


----------



## a5fung (Jun 29, 2017)

Do you mind showing pictures of the top hinged lid? I'm curious how that customization worked out. Thanks!


----------



## Shaif (Jun 29, 2017)

leigti said:


> That is a totally wonderful enclosure  I really wish I could afford something like that.
> I had a question about the lighting. I'm going to be making an enclosure with the same general dimensions and I haven't decided what I'm gonna do about lighting it. You have a 12% UVB bulb on each side and then one day light bulb on each side also? I was thinking I might get a double bulb fixture and combine both bulbs together but then maybe they wouldn't have enough light throughout the enclosure.
> Are you happy with your set up now that you've had it for a little bit? Any saying you would have done different? It is a very beautiful set up and I'm sure your tortoises are very happy. Thank you for sharing this.




This is a great question, and I actually am not sure what the best option is. I actually have TWO 6400 daylight bulbs in a double fixture and a 12% florescent in a separate fixture. In between the two fixtures, I have a basking 60 watt incandescent flood. My temps were actually getting too warm and I really think it was too bright in the enclosure. I removed one of the bulbs from the double fixture, and am pretty happy with just one daylight bulb and the 12%.

I am still adjusting though. Thinking of decreasing the time that the 12% stays on, which may mean replacing the second daylight bulb. 

It's still a work in progress for me. I've modeled this setup based on @Markw84 and @Tom. Because they are pretty brilliant. Get it, lights...brilliant.....get it?


----------



## Shaif (Jun 29, 2017)

Tom said:


> It looks wonderful @Shaif , and thank you for sharing.
> 
> I have two questions:
> 1. What is the measurement from the floor of the enclosure to the bottom lip of the front window? In other words: How many inches of substrate could you use before it began spilling out onto the floor?
> ...




1. The front lip is 3.75 inches. So what I've done is make a gradient with shallower substrate in the front (about 2 inches) and deeper substrate (4 inches) in the back. I think that almost everything is customizable though. I should have asked if the front lip could be deeper in retrospect.

2. No, no issues with leaks. They gave us a sealer to put on and we sealed with our own sealant as well. I put the liner hoping it will make substrate changes a little easier.


----------



## Shaif (Jun 29, 2017)

a5fung said:


> Do you mind showing pictures of the top hinged lid? I'm curious how that customization worked out. Thanks!



I actually ended up with a fixed top so I could mount the lights and fixtures internally. I wanted a truly closed chamber, so I had to forgo the top lid. I would have been cool though.


----------



## Sterant (Jun 30, 2017)

I 


Shaif said:


> 1. The front lip is 3.75 inches. So what I've done is make a gradient with shallower substrate in the front (about 2 inches) and deeper substrate (4 inches) in the back. I think that almost everything is customizable though. I should have asked if the front lip could be deeper in retrospect.
> 
> 2. No, no issues with leaks. They gave us a sealer to put on and we sealed with our own sealant as well. I put the liner hoping it will make substrate changes a little easier.



I recently made 2 new enclosed chambers for my tortoise room which are very much like the Animal plastics enclosures, but I made a 5" lower front lip to give a bit more room for substrate. I made them out of the same materials as AP does (1/2" PVC). The one pictured here is 5' wide, 3' deep and 2' high....perfect for my needs.


----------



## Shaif (Jun 30, 2017)

Sterant said:


> I
> 
> 
> I recently made 2 new enclosed chambers for my tortoise room which are very much like the Animal plastics enclosures, but I made a 5" lower front lip to give a bit more room for substrate. I made them out of the same materials as AP does (1/2" PVC). The one pictured here is 5' wide, 3' deep and 2' high....perfect for my needs.
> View attachment 211458




That's really beautiful. Do you sell/ship them? What is your biggest size?


----------



## Sterant (Jun 30, 2017)

Shaif said:


> That's really beautiful. Do you sell/ship them? What is your biggest size?




Thanks Shaif. I haven't tried to sell any. AP has a nice product, and I would have purchased from them, but there was a 13 week wait and I needed them quick. I have the facility to build things like this easily, so I figured why not. The one pictured is the biggest I have made, though making them 8' or 10' long wouldn't be a problem. I noticed the other day that Home Depot now sells 1/2" PVC sheets, 4 X 8, so that is handy. I bought my PVC in 5' X 10' sheets from a sign supply company I work with. Cut it up, glued it up, added the door track and there you go.


----------



## Markw84 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sterant said:


> Thanks Shaif. I haven't tried to sell any. AP has a nice product, and I would have purchased from them, but there was a 13 week wait and I needed them quick. I have the facility to build things like this easily, so I figured why not. The one pictured is the biggest I have made, though making them 8' or 10' long wouldn't be a problem. I noticed the other day that Home Depot now sells 1/2" PVC sheets, 4 X 8, so that is handy. I bought my PVC in 5' X 10' sheets from a sign supply company I work with. Cut it up, glued it up, added the door track and there you go.


@Sterant could you possibly provide a link to a source for those sheets? I cannot find them anywhere. Thanks...


----------



## Sterant (Jun 30, 2017)

So here in upstate NY, I use a supplier called Freeman Supply out of Dorchester, MA. 

http://www.jfreeman.com/

Not sure if they have a location in California, but there is most certainly a sign supplier that covers the area. General plastics suppliers should also have it.

It is often sold under the brand names of Sintra, komatex and Celtec, but its all expanded PVC sheet. You can also buy true PVC sheet (not expanded) which is very nice, but is also very very heavy and twice the price.

Here is the Home Depot link, but these are only 4 X 8 sheets:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/1-2-in-x-48-in-x-96-in-White-PVC-Sheet-Panel-190360/205079515


----------



## Shaif (Jul 2, 2017)

Sterant said:


> Thanks Shaif. I haven't tried to sell any. AP has a nice product, and I would have purchased from them, but there was a 13 week wait and I needed them quick. I have the facility to build things like this easily, so I figured why not. The one pictured is the biggest I have made, though making them 8' or 10' long wouldn't be a problem. I noticed the other day that Home Depot now sells 1/2" PVC sheets, 4 X 8, so that is handy. I bought my PVC in 5' X 10' sheets from a sign supply company I work with. Cut it up, glued it up, added the door track and there you go.




If you ever have the time/desire, I would buy one!


----------



## Sterant (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks Sharif! If I ever decide to do a small production run, I will let you know.


----------



## Shaif (Aug 31, 2017)

I've ordered my second T70 enclosure.

They now give adhesive handles because the glass is quite heavy.

They also allow you to adjust the "litter dam." That's the bottom lip on the front to allow deeper substrate.

I've asked for more ventilation holes and a few fine details with the lights.

The lag time is still 12 weeks. It was much longer last time, so hopefully it will be just that.

I sure wish I could make them like you guys can.


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2017)

Shaif said:


> I've ordered my second T70 enclosure.
> 
> They now give adhesive handles because the glass is quite heavy.
> 
> ...



After reading your posts here on this thread, I went ahead and ordered three of the T65s. It will make such a nice stack for all my hatchlings. Stars on top, sulcatas in the middle and SA leopards on bottom. I too, customized the lighting configuration somewhat, and made the litter dam taller. I got mine in white.


----------



## Shaif (Sep 1, 2017)

Tom said:


> After reading your posts here on this thread, I went ahead and ordered three of the T65s. It will make such a nice stack for all my hatchlings. Stars on top, sulcatas in the middle and SA leopards on bottom. I too, customized the lighting configuration somewhat, and made the litter dam taller. I got mine in white.




That's awesome! Do you have yours yet? If so, please post pics. 

White should look great. Nice and bright.


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2017)

Shaif said:


> That's awesome! Do you have yours yet? If so, please post pics.
> 
> White should look great. Nice and bright.



I ordered about 5 weeks ago. Got another 7 weeks to go…

I will make a new thread once they get here and I set them up.


----------



## a5fung (Sep 16, 2017)

Tom said:


> After reading your posts here on this thread, I went ahead and ordered three of the T65s. It will make such a nice stack for all my hatchlings. Stars on top, sulcatas in the middle and SA leopards on bottom. I too, customized the lighting configuration somewhat, and made the litter dam taller. I got mine in white.



Hey Tom & Shaif, what do you guys use (or plan to use) for heating these large enclosures? I currently have a T8 for one yearling RF and I have a screen on top where I put a CHE with dome lamp. It works well but not most efficient. I have four other RFs (babies, currently house separately) and thinking of going for a couple of the biggest size, T70, it'll last a few years and still useful for adults for cold days or overnight stay. 

I'd like to know how you guys customize it for heating. I plan to ask them to put a two ceramic fixtures (one in middle and one of to one side) for two CHEs. I'll also ask for higher front lip. For lighting I just plan to install my own uvb tube lighting (I did the same for my T8 ).


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2017)

a5fung said:


> Hey Tom & Shaif, what do you guys use (or plan to use) for heating these large enclosures?



I use CHEs (Ceramic Heating Elements) or RHPs (Radiant Heat Panels) set on thermostats to maintain ambient heat. Then I use regular 65 watt flood bulbs set on timers for basking heat during the day.


----------



## a5fung (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks Tom!

@Shaif, looking at your initial pics of the top panel again, I see you have them install a bulb fixture on each side, are those used for the two domes you have in the other pics? Or are those used for something else and you install your own dome lights/heaters? Basically, I'm looking to install a couple of CHEs and wondering if I should have them install two fixtures or if I should reuse my existing domes, although I'm unsure how to mount them on top. Thanks!


----------



## a5fung (Sep 17, 2017)

Tom said:


> I use CHEs (Ceramic Heating Elements) or RHPs (Radiant Heat Panels) set on thermostats to maintain ambient heat. Then I use regular 65 watt flood bulbs set on timers for basking heat during the day.



Actually, one more question for you Tom. I see you're getting the T65, is the 18" height enough distance for mounting CHEs inside?


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2017)

a5fung said:


> Actually, one more question for you Tom. I see you're getting the T65, is the 18" height enough distance for mounting CHEs inside?


 I don't think it is. I won't be using CHE's in those. The new enclosures will be in my heated reptile room. It never drops below 80 in there, so nee need for supplemental heat except the basking bulbs during the day.


----------



## Shaif (Sep 17, 2017)

a5fung said:


> Thanks Tom!
> 
> @Shaif, looking at your initial pics of the top panel again, I see you have them install a bulb fixture on each side, are those used for the two domes you have in the other pics? Or are those used for something else and you install your own dome lights/heaters? Basically, I'm looking to install a couple of CHEs and wondering if I should have them install two fixtures or if I should reuse my existing domes, although I'm unsure how to mount them on top. Thanks!




Great questions!

I did have them install 2 ceramic fixtures in my first enclosure for CHE's. It turns out that, like Tom, I never needed them. My enclosures are in my home as well. In fact, I was having troubles with overheating because of all the lighting, and I had to add more ventilation.

The dome lights I use are attached by a clip through a hole in the top of the cage. The ceramic fixtures sit empty. I'll send some pics later if you like.

My torts are Testudo, and they actually need a night time cool down, so temp isn't as high as other species.

Very excited for you and your new enclosure. You will love it, and you are on the right track doing your planning and research now. Just be prepared to wait. A long time.


----------



## Shaif (Sep 17, 2017)

Also-- even though you plan to attach/mount your own lights, consider sending a schematic of your final plan to Ali. She can have them cut grooves for your cords, so the look is seamless. They don't charge extra for it, and it looks sleek.


----------



## a5fung (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks guys! My room is in the mid 70s most of the time so I'll definitely need some heating to get it to mid 80s for my RFs. So based in that, seems like 24" height is required. 

Yes, Shaif, if you have time to get some pics on how you mount your lights that'll be great! I might get Ali to install a couple of ceramic fixtures just in case so I can decide to use them or mount my own later. 

I know it'll be 3-4 months wait but I'm not in a rush, just want it all planned out first. Info from you guys are very helpful!


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2017)

a5fung said:


> Thanks guys! My room is in the mid 70s most of the time so I'll definitely need some heating to get it to mid 80s for my RFs. So based in that, seems like 24" height is required.
> 
> Yes, Shaif, if you have time to get some pics on how you mount your lights that'll be great! I might get Ali to install a couple of ceramic fixtures just in case so I can decide to use them or mount my own later.
> 
> I know it'll be 3-4 months wait but I'm not in a rush, just want it all planned out first. Info from you guys are very helpful!



You can use radiant heat panels in an 18" tall enclosure. I actually prefer them to a CHE. They spread the heat out over a much greater area and there is much less desiccation to the carapace.


----------



## a5fung (Sep 29, 2017)

Tom said:


> You can use radiant heat panels in an 18" tall enclosure. I actually prefer them to a CHE. They spread the heat out over a much greater area and there is much less desiccation to the carapace.



What wattage of RHP would you recommend for a 3x8 or 3x7 (18in high) enclosure? I was wondering if one 120w would suffice or if I'll need the 160w or maybe two if lower wattage ones.


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2017)

a5fung said:


> What wattage of RHP would you recommend for a 3x8 or 3x7 (18in high) enclosure? I was wondering if one 120w would suffice or if I'll need the 160w or maybe two if lower wattage ones.


If you are using it to raise ambient from 70ish up to 80ish, I'll bet the 80 watt one will do fine.


----------



## a5fung (Oct 3, 2017)

Cool, thanks for all the info.

I think i'll be going for two of the T65s and use RHP with it. I may go with 120w since it's only $5 more and if anything it'll just turn on less often.


----------



## 8james8 (Oct 3, 2017)

Glad I stumbled on this thread. I am actually planning to order one of these enclosures for the spring.


----------



## Tom (Oct 3, 2017)

a5fung said:


> Cool, thanks for all the info.
> 
> I think i'll be going for two of the T65s and use RHP with it. I may go with 120w since it's only $5 more and if anything it'll just turn on less often.



That seems reasonable and sensible to me.


----------



## a5fung (Oct 6, 2017)

Just ordered two T65s with a couple of RHP from Pro Products. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Longhorns1187 (Oct 19, 2017)

Shaif said:


> I've ordered my second T70 enclosure.
> 
> They now give adhesive handles because the glass is quite heavy.
> 
> ...



We're getting ready to order a T20 (72Wx24Dx24H) for our future Egyptian tortoise. What exactly did you change on your second enclosure concerning the lighting? Did you make any other changes besides the ventilation holes and lighting? How about the litter dam? 

We're trying to get the lighting choices (and a few others) dialed in before making a final ordering decision. Did you ship the lights to Animal Plastics to have them installed? They are located only about 2 hours away from us, so we'll probably end up going there to pick it up when it's done to save on shipping costs.


----------



## Shaif (Oct 22, 2017)

Longhorns1187 said:


> We're getting ready to order a T20 (72Wx24Dx24H) for our future Egyptian tortoise. What exactly did you change on your second enclosure concerning the lighting? Did you make any other changes besides the ventilation holes and lighting? How about the litter dam?
> 
> We're trying to get the lighting choices (and a few others) dialed in before making a final ordering decision. Did you ship the lights to Animal Plastics to have them installed? They are located only about 2 hours away from us, so we'll probably end up going there to pick it up when it's done to save on shipping costs.





I just changed the location of basking lights to give a nicer temperature gradient. Fluorescents are the same. And yes, I sent all the lights to Ali and had her mount them for me. That way, the wires were all hidden.

Best wishes with your new enclosure. You will love it.


----------



## Longhorns1187 (Oct 22, 2017)

Shaif said:


> I just changed the location of basking lights to give a nicer temperature gradient. Fluorescents are the same. And yes, I sent all the lights to Ali and had her mount them for me. That way, the wires were all hidden.
> 
> Best wishes with your new enclosure. You will love it.



Sounds awesome. We're going to see them in person (AP Plastics) at the Iowa Herp show on November 5th. Hope to get the order placed that day. Thinking about going with the MistKing Ultimate Misting System, too, and installing that myself once the enclosure is delivered.


----------



## Shaif (Oct 25, 2017)

Longhorns1187 said:


> Sounds awesome. We're going to see them in person (AP Plastics) at the Iowa Herp show on November 5th. Hope to get the order placed that day. Thinking about going with the MistKing Ultimate Misting System, too, and installing that myself once the enclosure is delivered.




Depending on your species, you may not need a mist unit. I have never needed mine. These keep humidity very well. I just moisten the substrate once or twice a week.


----------



## Longhorns1187 (Oct 25, 2017)

Shaif said:


> Depending on your species, you may not need a mist unit. I have never needed mine. These keep humidity very well. I just moisten the substrate once or twice a week.



Good to know. We're going to be keeping an Egyptian tortoise in this enclosure, so high humidity is not necessary. I was thinking about getting the mister to more replicate their natural habitat of getting a morning coastal mist daily and make it consistent with the included timer. If I order the enclosure within a month, that should give me plenty of time to get it set up and test and calculate temps and humidity daily. We probably won't receive the little one until summer, so it'll be nice to get things dialed in prior to his/her arrival.


----------



## Longhorns1187 (Nov 16, 2017)

Here's a plan I came up with for our future Egyptian tortoise enclosure. Sent it off to Animal Plastics to have them review the measurements, etc. and discuss any possible changes that need to be made. Probably won't need the CHE, but figured I'd added it as insurance. The enclosure is the T20 6 feet wide x 2 feet deep x 2 feet high.


----------



## Shaif (Nov 16, 2017)

Longhorns1187 said:


> Here's a plan I came up with for our future Egyptian tortoise enclosure. Sent it off to Animal Plastics to have them review the measurements, etc. and discuss any possible changes that need to be made. Probably won't need the CHE, but figured I'd added it as insurance.
> 
> View attachment 223084




Very very VERY nice. Just make sure this model/size enclosure doesn’t need a central support. My 8 foot one did, so none of the fixtures could span across the center. 

I also like keeping the UVB tubes toward the back of the enclosure so there’s less direct exposure to the human caretaker. I know the theoretical exposure may be negligible. I’m just funny that way.

Best,
Shaifali


----------



## a5fung (Nov 16, 2017)

Nice! Mine was quite a bit simpler. It'll arrive after the new year, 12 wks lead time.

Also, in case any of you are ordering heat/light/etc. as well, you can have it shipped to them to install. I ordered two RHPs for mine from Pro Products and shipped to AP and they'll install for no charge.


----------



## Longhorns1187 (Nov 16, 2017)

Shaif said:


> Very very VERY nice. Just make sure this model/size enclosure doesn’t need a central support. My 8 foot one did, so none of the fixtures could span across the center.
> 
> I also like keeping the UVB tubes toward the back of the enclosure so there’s less direct exposure to the human caretaker. I know the theoretical exposure may be negligible. I’m just funny that way.
> 
> ...



Good points. I hope I don't need a center support. Ali is going to run the plan by her husband and see if anything needs modification, before the build process starts. Probably a good idea to move the UVB fixtures to the back, I'll see if I can make some adjustments to my diagram to make that happen. 

How is the humidity in your AP enclosure? With the Egyptian tortoise, I'll be striving for a lower overall humidity (besides the morning misting and hides humidity). So, I'm definitely having more holes drilled on both ends of the enclosure, and might end up going with their 20" x 12" screens on end side. The holes in the back will be pretty much negated, since I'll be placing a Universal Rocks background inside the enclosure (sticks out about 2").


----------



## Longhorns1187 (Nov 16, 2017)

a5fung said:


> Nice! Mine was quite a bit simpler. It'll arrive after the new year, 12 wks lead time.
> 
> Also, in case any of you are ordering heat/light/etc. as well, you can have it shipped to them to install. I ordered two RHPs for mine from Pro Products and shipped to AP and they'll install for no charge.



Nice! Can't wait to see your enclosure. Be sure to post pics when you get it. 

That's the plan. Going to ship the UVB hoods and LED light bar directly to Animal Plastics to have them install them. I'm probably going to just buy their ceramic/porcelain fixtures and have them install them. I think they charge $15 for each fixture.

The nice thing for us, we only live about 2 hours from Animal Plastics. So, we're going to be able to pick up our enclosure when it's built. Should save a decent chunk of change on shipping.


----------

